# Can't get any synarel online



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
I have been trying to get my prescription sent from Prage for a few days and have finally got it now and I need to take synarel nasal spray from next 9th July but can't get hold of it through fertility2u or lloyds pharmacy.  Alternatively I could get diphereline 0,1 injections.
Any idea where I can get either of these fast? I can get the clinic to email a prescription but a sent one will not get here in time.
Thanks
H


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know. I work in intensive care in a hospital.

You will have to check with your local pharmacies whether there is a manufacturing problem. Other wise ring around all the pharmacies and homecare companies to see if they have stock and will accept your prescription.

If there is none available then you will need an alternative.
Other DR meds in the UK are Buserelin injections or nasal spray or long acting injections such as triptorelin or leuprorelin.

Diphereline is triptorelin embonate, but I am not sure if this preparation is available in the UK or at that strength.

Triptorelin in this country according to the data sheet compendium is triptorelin acetate which is a long acting one off depot injection and are known as Gonapeptyl and Decapeptyl by brand name.

Talk to your clinic and local pharmacy.


----------

